

Linux consortium OIN buys Microsoft's old patents - mbrubeck
http://www.linux-foundation.org/weblogs/jzemlin/2009/09/09/protecting-linux-from-microsoft-yes-microsoft-got-caught/

======
j_baker
There's an inaccuracy in the article, Microsoft didn't _think_ they were
dealing with AST, they _were_ dealing with AST. From the press release he
links to:

"The patents were recently purchased by Allied Security Trust (AST) from
Microsoft to ensure the patents did not fall into the hands of non-practicing
entities (more information on non-practicing entities is available at
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Patent_troll>, among other sites) that could
seek to assert the patents against Linux products."

